

Show HN: jemul8, an object-oriented JavaScript x86 Emulator - davman
https://github.com/asmblah/jemul8

======
asmblah
I have now added a live demo for jemul8, at
<http://asmblah.github.com/jemul8/> \- it's not up to much just yet, but is a
good demonstration of real-mode CPU emulation :)

Cheers

